# Whatcha Think?



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Im thinking about buying this lil girl. Im not sure I should take the chance b/c of her teats. Would you guys go for it or no.

Shes the second one down on page.

http://bawdyboers.weebly.com/does-for-sale.html


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

For that price, it is almost a no-brainer! The '_almost_' comes in when you are deciding what you want her for.....:

1.) Breeding for meat
2.) Breeding for breeding stock
3.) Showing

If it is #1, then yes, go get her. If it is #2, you have to think if you want her to breed bad teat structure into your stock. If you are going for #3, then absolutely not! It is a DQ or questionable for her to have that kind of structure.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If your buying her without papers for 100 then I say yes take a.chance


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

The plan is to raise replacement breeding stock an show stock. I planned on buying her without the paper b/c of her teats. Shes got everything else going for her but I cant past her teats. Im thinking Im gonna pass.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you don't show her it.may be fine. She could always produce better with a clean teated buck


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

With her dam being clean teated an then cross her on a clean teated buck that would prolly give me a better chance of her having clean teated babies. I have to consider that by the time I get her home Id have 250.00 in her. If she was down the road for a hundred Id prolly already have her but shes 4 hours away.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Shoot I'd grab her in a heartbeat! 
Four functioning teats on a Boer is OPTIMUM and very much acceptable both in & out of the ring!
I know I know, when I first saw that on a Boer I was horrified. After all, my first goats were Nubian.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Are her teats split or does she just have 4?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

She has 4 teats. The two main ones are a spilt on top of that. Thats how I understand it.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a tough one with out a pic.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Four functioning teats means just that. Completely seperated & working. Two on each side & they will be smaller but higher up.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I went a head an bought her. I will cross her on my buck next year an see what I can get. For the price I can take a chance on her an if she doesnt throw clean teated babies I can always sell her. Thanks for your thoughts on it.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like she is 2 /2 and one on each side is split as well,she is a cutie,congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww so glad you bought her, she's adorable! Her face reminds me of our bottle baby  

Any chance you could post a pic of her teats, now I'm so very very curious about her structure!

We have a red Nubian/boer cross doe who doesn't have great structure, but she's given us some clean teated kids. Our first doe from her was 1x1, judge told my son she had the best teats in the class. When we bred her she had twin doe kids who were clean teated 1x1 and 2x2. This year she produced twins who were also clean teated 1x1. The Nubian/boer doe had 1 out of 3 last year with questionable teats, and I think 1 this year.
So IMO I think it could definitely be hit or miss, but worth a shot  Hopefully she'll give you some nice 50% doelings


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Im hoping I can breed the teat thing outta her. But we ended up making a deal an I bought her with papers. If she doesnt produce clean teated does I can always sell them for meat she wont be the only goat on the place that only has meat kids. On the website there is a doe an her kid on the top of the page thats her dam an her in the back.

Ive also noticed its slim pickings around here for good goats unless you wanna spend an arm an a leg for one an I also noticed those dont even have great teats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

mmiller said:


> Im hoping I can breed the teat thing outta her. But we ended up making a deal an I bought her with papers. If she doesnt produce clean teated does I can always sell them for meat she wont be the only goat on the place that only has meat kids. On the website there is a doe an her kid on the top of the page thats her dam an her in the back.
> 
> Ive also noticed its slim pickings around here for good goats unless you wanna spend an arm an a leg for one an I also noticed those dont even have great teats.


Yeah I hear ya on the slim picings unless you want to pay an arm and a leg. We're trying to find a nice, young boer buck, and everything seems to think because it's 'registered' and has some size to it that it should automatically be a $1000 goat. Crazy. We don't plan to breed the kids does until at least August, so we still have a little time. My son has a nice buckling, but he's only 6 weeks old, so he won't be big enough for breeding.
Oh, and then you go through all these ads/craigslist, and people advertise 'Boer Buck', 'Fullblood Boer Buck' or '100% Boer Buck' then you click on the ad, and it's a scrawny looking cross bred that you can clearly tell is NOT a fullblood! But they want a bunch of $$ for them especially if you want papers. So many dishonest people out there


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I had to travel 3 hours one way to find a good registered buck. He wasnt quite 1000 but close enough. But with the buck I was willing to spend alil more to find a good one. He is half the herd after all. This is one way for me to find out if my buck can fix a teat problem. Atleast its not a 400 dollar doe Im taking a chance on. We pick her up the end of July an Ill post some pics of her when we get home.

Thanks for the imput everyone. It was very hard for me to decide an my first thought was I gotta go to TGS an get some imput on this. So again thanks everyone LOVE this place!!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a boer doe who has a slit teat,fish teat. And we have not had any bad teat structures past on to her kids,so hopefully with a good buck you can get some good kids


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

As long as she can nurse the kids with no problems, you can always sell wethers and meat if they are not clean.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

When you guys write 'DQ' I always think you're talking about Dairy Queen.

Takes me a sec every time to go ohhhhh....disqualification!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

goat luver 101 said:


> When you guys write 'DQ' I always think you're talking about Dairy Queen.
> 
> Takes me a sec every time to go ohhhhh....disqualification!


Haha love me some DQ! 
(And I mean Dairy Queen)


----------

